# Pros & Cons Surf Reels Conventional



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

How do the Daiwa Slosh and Sealines stack up against the penn 525mag?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Each have their own advantages. The 30 is larger therefore holds more line. The clicker is louder on the Diawa's. The Penn is faster which can be good or bad. Now there are 2 version's of the 525MAG the T(which may have been discontinued in the U.S. market) and the slidy the mags are mounted on a slide and it has a clicker (more of a fishing reel). The slidy can very quickly be adjusted for different weights.

As far as a true distance reel the only one listed above would be the 525MAG-T.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

525 Mags are terrible reels ...mail all the ones you have to me


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if your lucky enough ta find a t mag expect to pay well over 200$....

my vote for fishing reels between those three goes to the sealine x ......especiallly with the magplate


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks,Everyone.
I just wondered how far apart they were performance wise,If any?
This is my last post on this subject.
Is there a difference in durability or maitenence between the 525 mag and the Daiwa conventionals?
Thanks,bluefish.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Durability is about the same. The Penn is easier to work on.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Glad to see this post as I am trying to decide on a 525 Mag or another SHV30 (will get mag kit iif I get it) to go on my new Batson 1569.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*differences for me....*

THe differences for me have really been a matter of size and setup more than anything. The 525 sits a little lower on the rod for me then the Daiwa. When reeling, I can fit it somewhat, a little betterin the palm of my hand. Also, The gear box it situated just a little different then the 525; its easier to get my hand (grip) underneath the 525. 

Just check them both out real good. See if you can put them on a rod and get a grip that you like. Also, try and through them. It will really be a personnal thing.

I havnt tried the new shv-20 though. I am going to check it out to see if I like it. I may be apt to switch....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Have had both.....heres tha good ,tha bad and tha igly on tha reels...........

525MAG tha Good:
-awesome begginer's reel...real marginal learnin curve.Ya have tha ability to dial your casting ability via tha mag control settings on the side plate

-great Mag feature-the HO conversion makes it bullet proof ,when yer castin into tha wind...

-great size...fer those that got small paws...this reel is perfect.

-average drags.....doesn't jump around or feel like a scratched LP...ya do gotta know how ta bring a fish in.

Tha Bad:
-line capacity..tha reel holds about 250 yards of 17 Suffix tritanium. Good at first...but if'n yer like me...and you fish around structure...any nick or gross abrasion on yer line...yer cutting off old line...I cut of about 5 yards for every 8 hrs of fish time...whether or not the line is nicked or not....this line trimmn does add up...which makes the reels spool questionable.

-the slider on the side of the production 525mag...if'n ya don't have tha HO mag conversion...yer headed to blow up city when ya accidently knock it to "0" ,especially if ya got a head wind....I do it all tha time when I engage the clicker or brush the side of the reel.

-The clicker. I do wish the 525mag had a louder clicker...I know you should always be aware of your tackle ,esp when dead sticken....but when a fish runs on the 525mag....it sounds more like a hum ,when the clicker goes of.


Since its gettin late ,I will give my 2 cents about tha Diawa's ,tomorrow...........


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

NS4D: Where's the rest of it about the Daiwa's in comparison to the Penn??

I'm interested in this post as well. I've got 2 X20's, and I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to put on the next rod (also yet to be purchased). I'm leaning towards the OM Cape Point for the rod, but haven't decided between another X20, a X30, or a 525 Mag w/ HO upgrade. Any of you out there with both...which would be your go-to reel (not counting the rod that it's on)?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have both a SL30SH and 525mag...the clicker on the mag sux...the slosh is much louder...and the DD mag kit makes it even louder...i like the 525 because i can go to a smaller rod(10' penn pro)for the piers...they both work...i like the drag on the slosh...


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the SL20SH, SL30SH and the 525Mag. The SL30SH is the bigger brother of the SL20SH. It hols more line due to a wider spool. The height is the same, but if you have small hands, it could feel a bit awkward to lay the line across a wide spool on the retrieve.

The Slosh reels I have do not have the mag conversion and so I just tune with oils now. I used to use blocks, but I've managed to smooth my cast out so I don't need them anymore.

A friend of mine had his 525 get a huge birdy and so I gave him my Slosh to use - but it wouldn't fit his reel mount on his rod!

The 525 mag is an easy reel to use, as long as you check the mags before you cast as mentioned in an earlier post. If you don't, you do a lovely big cast, the line flies off, the spool spins too quick and CRACK - big distance, not connected!

The drags on both the Slosh and the 525 are about the same, the retrieval rate is also about the same. With a Mag conversion, I would probably edge toward the Slosh though. They are all superb reels, so if you could have a few casts with each, do so and then make up your mind which you want to fish with.

Never hurts to have a look on e-bay for them. You can get some good bargains.


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*dixie*

i just bought my first conventional last august. it was the 525 ho mag.it is a nice size reel for me. the only thing i dont like is the weak sounding clicker but thats not a real big deal. i also got a 30shv in december i just casted it last weekend.
i have the red brakes in it and it didnt even try to
backlash on me. it didnt cast as far as the 525 but i am going to take the red brakes out and try the white ones.the clicker will wake the dead.you
will not go wrong with either one its all in what you want. go and look at each one put it on a rod
see how they feel.


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*dixie*

i almost forgot this,this could be the most important decission maker.the 525 ho mag $175 
the 30shv $100.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Redrick
I might suggest just takeing out one <1> red and putting in it's place a white, during cold weather I run 2 whites but when it warms up a bit no less than 1 red and 1 white,,,, don't ask what happened when I forgot and left both whites in and tossed it on a very warm day


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*shooter*

thanks for the advice shooter i will do that.


----------

